# Wildcat 4-26-15



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2015)

Far better day than expected today at Wildcat.  I was a little late to arrive grabbing my first chair at 10:15, but I was greeted with a soft buttery surface most everywhere.  I was told it was like that from the opening bell. Met up with Cannonball and fcksummer after first run and caught up with yeggous later on for a couple runs. 

The challenge with spring skiing is I find forecasts to be even more erratic than mid-winter.  I was expecting a dreary day in the 30s with rain.  I may not have gone if it weren't for reports on here that Wildcat might not make it to next weekend. It rained only slightly, snowed up top briefly, but there were also periods of sun or just comfortable overcast. Basically a classic spring day in Pinkham Notch.

Bumps were firm except for the bottom 500 vertical or so where they were nice mashed potatoes on Catenary.  They were still fun up top though, especially on lift lion. Catapult side of the hill skied best, but sections of Lynx were great. Best groomers for me were Bobcat and Cheetah.

Best part of the day was the last run.  I was pointing out Thompson's Brook to fcksummer for future reference, but the future became the present.  We saw someone head in there, so we decided to go for it.  Coverage was surprisingly good with no open water until the very bottom, which was easily avoidable.   

Wildcat is planning on opening next weekend.  I'd say the skiing should be pretty good if the weather permits.  Deep coverage on Bobcat trail, so there will be that at minimum.  Today may have been my last day though.  With a month old baby, times are busy at home.  I'm glad I've made it out a bit since he was born to finish out the year.  Ending it skiing Thompson's on 4-26 is pretty sweet if that's indeed it.

Fcksummer in T brook:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2015)

Some more pics from the day


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2015)

All and all just a super fun day, even if I had to spend it with knuckle draggers scrapping all the snow off the trails and splitting the moguls in half by the dozen.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 26, 2015)

Chopped the tops of those things and shredded them apart


----------



## Puck it (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow.  When did Thompson brook get that wide?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 27, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> All and all just a super fun day, even if I had to spend it with knuckle draggers scrapping all the snow off the trails and splitting the moguls in half by the dozen.



It figures....  Damn snowboarders...!  


It sounds like passing on this weekend because of the forecast was a mistake!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 27, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Wow.  When did Thompson brook get that wide?



That's about the widest section in the middle. Above is still a bit tighter as is below that spot.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 27, 2015)

Awesome work guys. I really did intend to get up to Wildcat this month but ran out of steam on the season.
Per their snow report it looks like they will be running the quad next wknd....no mention of Bobcat.
Guessing some farming of snow will be necessary but nice they are making a great effort at May.


----------



## fcksummer (Apr 27, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Wow.  When did Thompson brook get that wide?



After me and Cannonball got done with it. Not only did we wreck all the moguls but managed to take down some trees.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 27, 2015)

That's a nice pic of Tuckerman? & Mt.Washington, under clouds, from the parking lot DHS.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 27, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> After me and Cannonball got done with it. Not only did we wreck all the moguls but managed to take down some trees.



Plans are already in the works for a skiers only co-op there!


----------



## fcksummer (Apr 27, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Plans are already in the works for a skiers only co-op there!



Hopefully the plan includes banning high speed Cannon drunks, anyone who's been in a terrain park and freezing water. I know the perfect candidate for chairwoman!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 27, 2015)

Ha!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 27, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> high speed Cannon drunks



Hey, I resemble that!!!!!!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 27, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> ....but ran out of steam on the season.



I'm having trouble understanding what this means! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Awesome work guys. I really did intend to get up to Wildcat this month but ran out of steam on the season.



To go golfing!


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Hey, I resemble that!!!!!!



There may be several!


----------

